# Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?



## Tim1974 (29. April 2018)

*Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Hallo,

bei den ganzen Kaufsüchtigen hier, die bereit sind ihr Geld für 10% Leistungplus zu verpulvern, frage ich mich zum einen, ob es noch welche wie mich gibt, die mit Verstand Hardware einkaufen und aufrüsten und die Teile so lange nutzen, wie sie einigermaßen brauchbar sind und bereit sind auch mal paar Sekunden beim Seitenaufbau oder ähnlichem mehr zu warten.

Mein ältester noch im betrieb Befindlicher PC ist der Retro-PC in meiner Signatur (unterster Link), in Kurzform: Pentium4 540 (Prescott, LGA 775), 2x 2 GB RAM (von denen mangels 64 Bit nur ~3,2 GB nutzbar sind), Geforce GTS 450 1 GB, Samsung Evo 840 120 GB, LG DVD-Brenner, Coolermaster CM 690 III Gehäuse und Noctua NH C12P SE14 CPU-Kühler, bequiet Straight Power 9 500 Watt, Linux Mint 18.1 XFCE.

So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob noch jemand was älteres und langsameres hat!

Gruß
Tim


----------



## azzih (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Hab nen kleinen 12 Zoll Notebook mit Pentium G Single Core 4 Gig DDR2RAM. Wirklich nutzen tue ich den aber eh nicht, da ich von der Arbeit aus ein Surface Pro als Notebook habe und den immer mitnehmen kann. Single Core ist halt auch so langsam das er schon um Chrome aufzumachen 30 Sekunden rumläd.

Anosnten heb ich alte Hardware nicht auf. Was sich noch lohnt wird verkauft und der Rest weggeschmissen. Elektroschrott sammeln tue ich nicht mehr, lohnt schlicht nicht weil man die Ersatzteile in Realität eh nie benötigt.


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Paar Zeilen weiter unten gibt's schon so einen Thread: Ältester voll funktionsfähiger Rechner


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Meine älteste noch in Betrieb befindliche Hardware ist ein Ricoh 5A22 mit 3,6 MHz nebst 128 KiByte RAM. 

Wenns um PCs geht: Ich hätte noch einen Pentium 133 mit 16MB EDO-RAM, 1,6GB-HDD und 8x-CD-Laufwerk aufm Dachboden stehen. Theoretisch müsste der noch laufen, aus offensichtlichen Gründen isser aber nicht mehr im produktiven Einsatz... 

Aber wie Two-Face schon sagt: So nen Thread haben wir schon.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Ich seh schon, da gibt es ja tatsächlich noch ältere und lahmere Kisten als meine. 

Allerdings mit funktionstüchtig meinte ich, daß man ihn auch noch regelmäßig nutzt, eventuell sogar für ältere Spiele, oder zumindest als Reserve-PC zum Surfen usw..
Das mache ich mit meinem Retro-PC alles noch, aber selbst das Surfen ist lahm, Videos auf YT oder anderen Seiten in 720p bleiben alle paar Sekunden stehen, flüssig läuft maximal 480p, das ist es auch, was mich an der Kiste am meisten stört und da kann anscheinend auch die gemessen an der CPU potente Grafikkarte nichts drann ändern, ebenso wenig die SSD.
Allerdings war ich kürzlich erstmals mit meinem Smart-TV im Internet, ein Samsung 32" von 2013 mit Dual-Core-CPU und daran gemessen ist mein Pentium4-PC dann schon direkt wieder schnell, vorallem läuft er stabil und stürzt nicht wie das Smart-TV dauernd ab.

Meine Devise ist, nur so viel Geld für Hardware auszugeben wie irgend möglich, denn was heute Highend ist und einen nach dem Kauf erstmal glücklich macht, ist in einigen Jahren nur noch Elektroschrott, für den man mal sehr viel Geld bezahlt hat. Es gibt kaum etwas deprimierenderes als ein angestaubter, stark in die Jahre gekommener Highend-PC, der bei grauslich hohen Energieverbrauch von der deutlich sparsameren aktuellen Einstiegshardware schon in Grund und Boden gerechnet wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Allerdings mit funktionstüchtig meinte ich, daß man ihn auch noch regelmäßig nutzt, eventuell sogar für ältere Spiele, oder zumindest als Reserve-PC zum Surfen usw..



In dem Falle im nahen Umfeld das älteste: Ein Q6600 mit 4GB RAM und GTX550.


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

In meinem Rechner zuhause laufen noch DX9-Grafikkarten.

So viel jetzt zum Thema "alt"...


----------



## Tim1974 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

DX9? Damit kann ich jetzt gar nicht so viel anfangen, nenn mal die genaue Chipbezeichnung?
Ich hatte mal eine Geforce PCX 5900, war glaub ich die erste PCI-Express-Geforce-Karte damals (2003/2004 rum), war leider nicht so der Hit, für Far Cry 1 reichte sie in den Außenleveln meist gerade so aus, in den Innenleveln war es manchmal eine Art Diashow.


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Ich hocke mit Unterbrechungen schon den ganzen Tag an einem Sandy E3 1230 + RX480 4GB. 

Alter Schrott sieht zwar anders aus, aber 3 m weiter würde auch ein R7 1700X + GTX1080 stehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Der E3 1230 ist doch eine top CPU von der Leistung her, da hätte ich mir nichmal den R7 1700X gekauft, auch die RX480 ist doch eigentlich schnell genug, also als alte oder gar schwache Hardware würde das wahrlich nicht einstufen.


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Bei Monitoren bin ich aber schon komplett auf WQHD umgestiegen. Ich glaube hier im Forum herrscht die Meinung vor dafür bräuchte man mindestens eine GTX1070. 

Der R7 1700X? Ab und zu braucht es halt neues Spielzeug... Ich versuche mir gerade darüber klar zu werden was ich abstoße und behalte. Sandy E3 1230 + Billigboard oder Ivy i5 3570K + Z77 Board das durchaus noch Geld bringen könnte.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Achso, mit WQHD kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber für FHD hätte die RX480 sicher noch gelangt. 
Der R7 hat halt viel Zukunftssicherheit durch die hohe Multicoreleistung, merkt man denn beim normalen Arbeiten (also jetzt nicht unbedingt Videoencoding oder Audioencoding) überhaupt, daß der R7 schneller bzw. flotter reagiert bei Programmstarts usw.?


----------



## Rolk (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...merkt man denn beim normalen Arbeiten (also jetzt nicht unbedingt Videoencoding oder Audioencoding) überhaupt, daß der R7 schneller bzw. flotter reagiert bei Programmstarts usw.?



Nicht wirklich. Bei allem was ich mache schlagen die SSDs deutlich stärker durch. Als Unterbau für die GTX1080 ist die CPU natürlich auch kein Schaden.^^​


----------



## LastManStanding (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

AMD Duron 2000+ mit Geforce MX440 Geforce 5200Ultra, 7600GT.
Graka: Voodoo 5 6000 ist aber nicht zum Nutzen gedacht^^
älteste lauffähige CPU AMD K5
Ältestes lauffähiges "PC- Netzteil"^^über 20 Jahre Festplatten aus Anfangs Mitte 90´s

Bis auf die Voodoo sind alle Teile mehr oder minder noch in Betrieb oder Betriebsfähig weil kaum zu nutzen^^


----------



## Two-Face (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> DX9? Damit kann ich jetzt gar nicht so viel anfangen, nenn mal die genaue Chipbezeichnung?
> Ich hatte mal eine Geforce PCX 5900, war glaub ich die erste PCI-Express-Geforce-Karte damals (2003/2004 rum), war leider nicht so der Hit, für Far Cry 1 reichte sie in den Außenleveln meist gerade so aus, in den Innenleveln war es manchmal eine Art Diashow.


Das sind noch zwei alte Radeon X1950er, die stammen noch aus der Zeit, als ATi noch nicht unter AMD's Fuchtel war.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Was ist eigentlich mit einem AMD E-350, ist diese CPU noch schwächer als mein Pentium4-540?


----------



## Venom89 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Google kannst aber noch selber bedienen?
Der Pentium ist 6 Jahre älter.
Der Athlon ist ein Low Power Prozessor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Pentium III 1000 MHz, 32 MB ATI Grafikkarte, 375 MB RAM, 40 GB HDD, DVD und zum Glück mit 3,5" Laufwerk
 läuft seit 2000 ohne Neuaufsetzen des WIN 98 ME stabil und ist weiterhin der nicht im Internet hängende Officerechner.
Ist ein altes 200W Delta Netzteil drin und das sieht weiterhin gut aus, Habe es neulich mal geöffnet, weil ich dachte, alle
Kondensatoren müssen ausgelaufen sein, aber Pustekuchen.  Selbst der Lüfter ist noch leise. Vor allem ist eine Office
Variante ohne Zeitbegrenzung drauf. Offive 97 glaube ich, ist noch eine Original DVD aus Uni Zeiten

Der wurde früher hart ran genommen mit der ersten Egosoft X- Spielen und hat locker seine 10.000h drauf. Es gab nie 
einen Ausfall, nie Festplatte hat jetzt langsam sie ersten ausfallenden Sektoren. Läuft aber alles. Da werden seit ein paar 
Jahren nur alle vier Wochen mal offizielle Schreiben drauf verfasst, die ich niemals auf einem Rechner mit Zugang zum
Internet speichern würde. Privat ist privat.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Ein Q9650 auf einem Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 mit 4 GB RAM und einer XFX GTX 280 XT. Das System wurde von 2009 bis 2013 genutzt, dann lag es 4 Jahre eingemottet bei mir rum und wurde 2017 wieder aktiviert. 

PS: Läuft wie 2009 unter Wasser und der Prozzi schafft immer noch seine 4,0 GHz trotz LGA-Sockel, Heatkiller 3 mit 200 N Drehmoment auf diesem Sockel und Backplate die nur an den Schraubenlöchern am Board anliegt. Die drei Umzüge in der Zeit hat es auch völlig schadlos überstanden.


----------



## taks (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Duron 800 mit 256MB SDRAM und einer Radeon 7000

Aber steht seit November im Keller da ich nach dem Umzug noch keine Zeit hatte in wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen


----------



## Tim1974 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Ich hab selbst vor wenigen Jahren einen Pentium III 1 GHz miz 512 MB RAM weg geworfen, der war mir einfach zu lahm, schon 2006 war er mir zu lahm unter den damaligen Linux-Versionen.
Bei meinem Pentium4-540 überlege ich auch schon seit einigen Jahren ihn zu entsorgen, ich würde ihn z.B. gerne gegen einen AMD Athlon X4 tauschen, wenn ich diesen mit Board zusammen neu für ca. 50-60 Euro bekommen könnte, denn der Rest von meinem Retro-PC ist zum Surfen und Spielen älterer Strategiespiele völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Pisaopfer (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Ich hätte einen Pentium D 950 zu Bieten, in einer alten Workstation, Think Centre IBM. Mit 4GB DDR2 RAM und 256GB Geforce 9200 glaub ich. 120GB HDD. Wie früher, booten und dann ersma Keffee aufsetzen ...


----------



## dekay55 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Gehts um Computer Hardware oder Hardware allgemein ? 
Ich vermute mal fast das ich derjenige welcher sein wird der die älteste Hardware noch am laufen hat,
Das wäre zum einen ein Digitales Multimeter mit Analogschaltung und "Digital" Anzeige das dürfte so Anfang 70er Jahre Hergestellt worden sein. 
Da das indirekt ja mit Computern zu tun hat habe könnte es hier reinpassen, da der Thread dies nicht Definiert 

PC HArdware hab ich noch nen Portscanner / Firewall im einsatz auf Linux Basis, Pentium 3 800mhz, So370, 512mb SD-Ram. 40Gb 2.5" IDE Festplatte, spezial Mainboard. 

Ansonst 2 meiner Workstations basieren auch noch auf "alter" Hardware, nen C2Q Q6600 auf nem Foxconn Mars mit ner Quadro FX4600, und nen AMD X4 So AM3 auf nem Asus Brett. An meinem Arbeitsplatz daheim hab ich tatsächlich noch nen alten Medion all in One PC im einsatz, das so ne Kiste bestehend aus nem 21" Touchscreen Monitor in dem die Hardware integriert ist. In wirklichkeit ist das alte Laptop Hardware, drinne steckt nen Pentium T4500, 4GB DDR2 SO-DIMM, und die üblichen verdächtigen Bauteile wie sie damals in Mittelklasse Laptops zu finden war.  Für mich praktisch wegen dem Touchscreen, was nur sau nervig ist mal eben nen program Code compilieren und auf nen Mikrocontroller Hochladen dauert ne halbe Ewigkeit, da brauch die Kiste für nen 20kb Programmcode auch mal 10 Minuten, ansonst rennt alles drauf was ich mit machen will, warum sollt ich das ding ausrangieren.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wer hat die Ã¤lteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Das wäre bei mir wohl die hd 4890 2GB von Sapphire.
Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 Vapor-X mit 2GB im Test
Die hatte ich letztens mal im zweit pc und hab damit gespielt -> dank Displayport teils in WQHD.
Hd 4xxx war schon eine gute Generation


----------



## S754 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

C64 und DOS PC mit 486DX2  
Nutze ich regelmäßig zum Spielen. Finde alte Games einfach interessanter als brandaktuelle.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. April 2019)

*AW: Wer hat die älteste und langsamste Hardware hier im Forum noch in Betrieb?*

Es ist hier sicherlich noch ältere Hardware am Start als mein Phenom II X4 975, der mit 8 GB DDR3 RAM, einer GT 740 und 180 GB SSD noch als Office-Rechner dient und für diesen Zweck ganz flott unterwegs ist. Weitaus interessanter: Irgendwie hat an diesem Zweitrechner eine steinalte Siemens-Tastatur mit PS/2 Anschluss überlebt, das Hackbrett dürfte annähernd so alt sein wie ich, es steht sogar noch "Made in Germany" drauf


----------

